# Mechanic wanted



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

If there is anyone here who can put me in tough with a very reliable mechanic/garage, who is used to dealing with foreigners? 

Preferably in Barcelona/Catalunya (However I am mobile) 

Car: Audi RS4, 2008

Problem: Suspect Carbon build up 
- it is an easy fix, and I can assist my self if necessary. However i don't have tools, space or confidence to get on with the job alone.

I am also looking for a professional who can do a complete paint job.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trusetyven said:


> If there is anyone here who can put me in tough with a very reliable mechanic/garage, who is used to dealing with foreigners?
> 
> Preferably in Barcelona/Catalunya (However I am mobile)
> 
> ...


Surely there are plenty of (competent) Spanish mechanics? 

Why do they have to be used to 'dealing with foreigners'? 

Are their cars any different?


----------



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Surely there are plenty of (competent) Spanish mechanics?
> 
> Why do they have to be used to 'dealing with foreigners'?
> 
> Are their cars any different?


Maybe it sounded weird.. 

But the fact is that several garages are taking the piss when it comes to a customer who does not speak Spanish. 

and when it comes to competence I know by fact that good mechanics does not grow on trees.. 

I could of course send the car to an official Audi Garage. But the whole purpose of this request is to save money. -As this is a very easy but time consuming job.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trusetyven said:


> Maybe it sounded weird..
> 
> But the fact is that several garages are taking the piss when it comes to a customer who does not speak Spanish.
> 
> ...


I absolutely understand - where in Spain are you? Some areas are better than others for how they treat 'foreigners'.

Any Spanish mechanic that has been in business for a while can't be that bad or they would have gone bust through lack of trade a long time ago - word of mouth is a powerful thing.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Trusetyven said:


> If there is anyone here who can put me in tough with a very reliable mechanic/garage, who is used to dealing with foreigners?
> 
> Preferably in Barcelona/Catalunya (However I am mobile)
> 
> ...


I have a Honda and always take my car to the Main Honda garage. They have always been efficient and helpful. Apart from that, they understand how a Honda works. I would rather have a reliable garage than just another good mechanic someone knows.


----------



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

I live in Barcelona

I have normally used a local Garage that I found out is very modern and reliable. And they are normally good, friendly and know their stuff. 
However I did have an episode a few weeks ago that shocked me. And for that I do not want to go back there again. 
Also, There is warranty on the car, and they seem to work for the car dealer, - not for me unfortunately. 

As Aron mentioned, it is probably best to deliver the car to Audi. 

However, - I can't participate my self in the job
- I wont save any dinero. (As I mentioned it is an easy job, but very time consuming. And time is expensive at the garage. 

I also found out so far that many workshops likes shortcuts, as many customers also like shortcuts. (even at Audi) Instead of fixing a problem they would increase the threshold to make it invisible. - Something that is easy on modern cars.. And many car owner believe that as long as there is no warning light in the dash, - everything is OK 

So, now I have explained my self a bit  

Most likely I will deliver the car at Audi and tell them exactly what I want them to do. But, I am hoping that I find a way were i can join in on the work and save money and play with the engine at the same time.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I personally would avoid taking an older car to any main dealer. If it is a newer car then there are advantages.

In my experience there diagnose and replace process is somewhat lacking on the problems that only manifest themselves with age. Blocked breathers causing cam cover gaskets to blow for example. Dealer will just replace the gasket and it will go again. Then they charge you for a warped cam cover . 

My advice would be to find a competent garage that deals with your make of vehicle.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes my thoughts as well.
A good competent independent garage/mechanic will always beat a main dealer fitter, yes fitter as that is what many of them are.

A mechanic will likely figure out what is causing an issue, will look to offer an affordable cure as he values his reputation, for the OPyou are to far north for me to recommend someone.


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow! That car isn't a beaten up 99' Ibiza. Have you considered taking it to one of the Barcelona's Audi official service centres?


----------



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

andoba said:


> Wow! That car isn't a beaten up 99' Ibiza. Have you considered taking it to one of the Barcelona's Audi official service centres?


Yes, I have considered the Audi dealer. But as I mentioned earlier.... I would like to partisipate in the work. -and more...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Trusetyven said:


> Yes, I have considered the Audi dealer. But as I mentioned earlier.... I would like to partisipate in the work. -and more...


Trouble is people do not read what you write, bit like the other thread (used car) where the OP said "cheap" but that was lost on most.

They missed that you know the issue & want to see just how do deal with the issue in the future (DPF ?)
Oh no take it to Audi so they can pop it onto the diagnostic and reel out a list of things that need changing at 60eu an hour.


----------



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

playamonte said:


> Trouble is people do not read what you write, bit like the other thread (used car) where the OP said "cheap" but that was lost on most.
> 
> They missed that you know the issue & want to see just how do deal with the issue in the future (DPF ?)
> Oh no take it to Audi so they can pop it onto the diagnostic and reel out a list of things that need changing at 60eu an hour.


 Yeah, I realized that my explanation was not understood or read. DPF? (my english skills has limits)

Maybe i should expand the thread with : Does anyone know about a garage for sale


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

DPF= diesel particulate filter. Another piece of 'emissions ' kit that may or may not work correctly but either way you'll be paying to correct it. Best removed & with an ECU delete.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trusetyven said:


> Yeah, I realized that my explanation was not understood or read. DPF? (my english skills has limits)
> 
> Maybe i should expand the thread with : Does anyone know about a garage for sale


Google is your friend...
And Gus Lopez too 
DPF removal: the facts - Telegraph


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Google is your friend...
> And Gus Lopez too
> DPF removal: the facts - Telegraph


When it is "removed " it is still actually there to all intents & purposes when viewed from outside. It just does not have anything in it to clog/restrict /etc:
The 'delete' option from the ECU ensures correct combustion/running ,etc.
The UK mot test , & many other countries,does not allow anything other than a visual inspection to ascertain whether an item, that should be there ,is there. They are not allowed to dismantle parts etc; to inspect internally ,nor are they allowed to interrogate the ecu.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Does the RS4 actually have a DPF? I was under the impression that this is a 4.2 litre V8 Petrol engined monster....
I stand open to correction on this point however...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No it doesn't . :lol: As you say it has a petrol engine. I was just replying to the OP's ? about what it was.


----------

